# Stradic Ci4 making noise



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone have a Stradic Ci4 that makes noise only when you put tension on the string? I really don't know how else to explain it any other way. When throwing any bait and reeling back up it makes a noise like a bearing went but when I reel it without anything on it, it makes no noise at all. Also when pulling the drag the whole reel has a vibration. Anyone have these same issues? 

Thanks


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It's the roller bearing. It's a $3 bearing, but can be a pain to get. Bocabearing.com has upgraded bearing you can also get.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

exactly - change it out and you will be back in busniess


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep roller bearing, call Steve at Haddrells Point they are a warranty center and the will ship parts. 843-881-3644


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

IM Willing to bet its not the roller bearing. Sounds like the main pinion bearing to me. 95% of the time it's the problem when you suddenly start hearing a noise. If it really is a Ci4 an not a CI4+ Id sent it in for a $25 service from Shimano. Almost positive you"ll get a brand new Ci4+. Just my opinion though. Never had a roller bearing make noise on me. Just lock up. Either way like steted above Boca Bearings is a good place to get replacement parts. Or ereplacementparts.com


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

For whatever reason, Shimanos seem to have issues with the line roller bearing. Take it out, clean and oil it (just a drop or two) and you might just stop the noise. Might be worth a try before ordering new parts or sending it in.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

The Stradic also seems to have that issue. They always make that sound on retrieve


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone seen the new Stradic FK? Opinons?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's the line roller bearing they go out all the time. Whoever hasn't had a Ci4 or Ci4+ make that noise doesn't fish enough, lol! 

As mentioned Boca Bearing makes a ceramic upgrade for them, and it's worth it even though I have had them fail as well. I keep 2 extras on hand at all times.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> IM Willing to bet its not the roller bearing. Sounds like the main pinion bearing to me. 95% of the time it's the problem when you suddenly start hearing a noise. If it really is a Ci4 an not a CI4+ Id sent it in for a $25 service from Shimano. Almost positive you"ll get a brand new Ci4+. Just my opinion though. Never had a roller bearing make noise on me. Just lock up. Either way like steted above Boca Bearings is a good place to get replacement parts. Or ereplacementparts.com


I'll take that bet... I've been using stradic's for almost 20 years, and I've never had the main pinion bearing go out. Ever. 

99.9% of the time it's the roller bearing. Regardless of how well you maintain your reel. It won't last much longer than a year.  

To the OP, take a 2' or 3' length of fishing line. Hang the reel by the roller assembly, holding the ends of the line with each hand. Alternate going up with one hand and down with the other, and you'll hear and feel the roller bearing grinding. If you don't hear or feel anything, then I'll stand corrected.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Even the non Ci4 Stradics are known for eating roller bearings. My last one made it about 3 years and just started making "The noise".


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Even the non Ci4 Stradics are known for eating roller bearings. My last one made it about 3 years and just started making "The noise".


Wow, 3 years is a hell of a run... and yes, all stradics and similar shimanos suffer from this. If it was a bigger issue I would have stopped using them a long time ago. Aside from this small issue, shimano makes the best inshore spinning reel on the market IMO.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> > Even the non Ci4 Stradics are known for eating roller bearings. My last one made it about 3 years and just started making "The noise".
> 
> 
> Wow, 3 years is a hell of a run... and yes, all stradics and similar shimanos suffer from this. If it was a bigger issue I would have stopped using them a long time ago. Aside from this small issue, shimano makes the best inshore spinning reel on the market IMO.


Couldn't agree more. I only buy Shimano reels. 
I think the only reason it lasted so long is OCD.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot guy! Rediculous nailed it on the head. It was the line roller bearing. First time replacing one of those. Went to Capt. Harry's this morning and picked 2 up for both of my stradics and fixed the problem on both of them. I might pick up a daiwa ballistic 3000. They don't look like a bad reel for the money. Anyone use one?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Stretching a thin rubber band from your thumb to your index finger and rolling back and forth on the roller bearing works well also as the rubber grabs the roller better.



> > IM Willing to bet its not the roller bearing. Sounds like the main pinion bearing to me. 95% of the time it's the problem when you suddenly start hearing a noise. If it really is a Ci4 an not a CI4+ Id sent it in for a $25 service from Shimano. Almost positive you"ll get a brand new Ci4+. Just my opinion though. Never had a roller bearing make noise on me. Just lock up. Either way like steted above Boca Bearings is a good place to get replacement parts. Or ereplacementparts.com
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet... I've been using stradic's for almost 20 years, and I've never had the main pinion bearing go out. Ever.
> ...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The Ballistic is a nice reel, it replaced the Sol which was also a good reel. I'm a Diawa freak. Have 2 Certates, several Sols and my son uses a 2500 Ballistic.



> Thanks a lot guy! Rediculous nailed it on the head. It was the line roller bearing. First time replacing one of those. Went to Capt. Harry's this morning and picked 2 up for both of my stradics and fixed the problem on both of them. I might pick up a daiwa ballistic 3000. They don't look like a bad reel for the money. Anyone use one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > IM Willing to bet its not the roller bearing. Sounds like the main pinion bearing to me. 95% of the time it's the problem when you suddenly start hearing a noise. If it really is a Ci4 an not a CI4+ Id sent it in for a $25 service from Shimano. Almost positive you"ll get a brand new Ci4+. Just my opinion though. Never had a roller bearing make noise on me. Just lock up. Either way like steted above Boca Bearings is a good place to get replacement parts. Or ereplacementparts.com
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet... I've been using stradic's for almost 20 years, and I've never had the main pinion bearing go out. Ever.
> ...


I stand corrected. Ive had many of roller bearings lock up on me but never had one make a noise.

One of the videos that taught me how to break down and maintenance my reels a few years back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr8YNIOg7_A

I dont know if you want to just give it a go, or wait till next time you have something fail. But I know of 2 people that got brand new Ci4+ after sending in their Ci4's for a basic maintenance thru Shiman. Just got this message from a guy on FB a few weeks ago after giving him the heads up on a fishing page.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > IM Willing to bet its not the roller bearing. Sounds like the main pinion bearing to me. 95% of the time it's the problem when you suddenly start hearing a noise. If it really is a Ci4 an not a CI4+ Id sent it in for a $25 service from Shimano. Almost positive you"ll get a brand new Ci4+. Just my opinion though. Never had a roller bearing make noise on me. Just lock up. Either way like steted above Boca Bearings is a good place to get replacement parts. Or ereplacementparts.com
> >
> >
> > I'll take that bet... I've been using stradic's for almost 20 years, and I've never had the main pinion bearing go out. Ever.
> ...


Was this when his reel was out of warranty? I dont want to send it and they decide to rebuild this whole reel and charge me an arm and a leg.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I used to have this problem a lot with my reels but found a way to prevent it. I rinse my reels gently with water after each outing. Then I make sure I get as much water off the reel as possible. This includes loosening the drag and stripping the line for several yards and reeling the line back in with some slight tension so the roller bearing can spin off the water. I've done this for several years and have not had to replace one since. Before, it was almost every season.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not sure about the kid that was in the message but my friends was over a year old so I'm going to say no. I'd just wait till next time you have an issue and send it in. It's no gaurenty but worth a shot for $25. They just don't charge you an arm and a leg. They contact you first. Or that's at least how they've always done it with me. I've sent my Sustains back a few times and never been charged over the standard $25 service fee.


----------

